# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Hỏi cách dùng usb làm Ram gắn ngoài

## sealdangerous

em nghe nói dùng usb làm ram gắn ngoài được.như thế liệu máy tính có mạnh hơn nhiều không vậy.cách dùng thế nào.thank.

----------


## vipkongtu

uk cái này có lâu rùi bạn àh thực sự là gắn thếm thì có mạnh thêm bạn àh tuy nó không thể dc như 1 thanh ram thực nhưng nó cũng có thể tăng đáng kể
bạn tham khảo bài viết này nha
để chạy tốt windows vista, bộ nhớ ram của máy bạn phải có dung lượng từ 1 gb trở lên. có một cách rẻ tiền và đơn giản để bổ sung ram cho máy khi chạy hệ điều hành cao cấp này là dùng ổ đĩa flash usb, với sự hỗ trợ của công cụ readyboost có sẵn.
mặc dù windows vista có yêu cầu cao về cấu hình máy tính để có thể cài đặt và sử dụng được, nhưng thật ra cũng không quá cao như nhiều người nghĩ. một chiếc máy tính cấu hình p4 2,8 ghz (cache 512 kb), ram 512 mb, vga card 128 mb geforce 4000 vẫn có thể chạy windows vista ultimate một cách khá “ngọt”. vấn đề cốt lõi chỉ nằm ở bộ nhớ ram. nếu máy tính bạn có từ 1 gb ram trở lên thì quá tốt, nhưng không phải ai cũng có đủ điều kiện để nâng cấp ram lên 1 gb! chính vì vậy mà để giải quyết việc này, microsoft đã tích hợp vào bản thân hệ điều hành windows vista một công cụ gọi là readyboost. 
*tính năng của readyboost*

với công cụ readyboost, bạn có thể tận dụng dung lượng của một ổ đĩa flash usb để làm bộ nhớ ram cho máy tính. nếu xét về kinh tế thì rõ ràng, bạn sẽ được lợi rất nhiều, bởi vì flash usb 1 gb hiện nay có giá chỉ hơn 15 usd, so với giá gần 100 usd nếu bạn đầu tư mua thanh ram 1 gb. đây cũng là một giải pháp để bạn tăng thêm dung lượng của bộ nhớ ram hiện tại lên 2 gb hoặc hơn.

vấn đề đặt ra ở đây là sử dụng kết hợp giữa thanh ram 512 mb hiện tại với một ổ đĩa flash usb có dung lượng bao nhiêu là tối ưu? theo thông tin từ microsoft thì readyboost có thể sử dụng tối thiểu 256 mb và tối đa là 4 gb dung lượng của ổ đĩa flash usb để làm dung lượng bổ sung cho bộ nhớ ram của máy tính. microsoft cũng khuyến cáo người dùng về tỉ lệ kết hợp giữa flash usb với dung lượng ram hiện tại là 1:1 hoặc 2,5:1. ví dụ, nếu máy tính hiện tại của bạn có 512 mb ram thì bạn có thể mua một ổ đĩa flash usb có dung lượng từ 512 mb tới 1,25 gb. nếu dung lượng ram hiện tại của bạn là 1 gb thì bạn nên trang bị một ổ đĩa flash usb có dung lượng từ 1 gb đến 2,5 gb. một lưu ý quan trọng là bạn nên chọn các loại flash usb của các hãng có uy tín để có được kết quả tốt nhất từ readyboost.

*sử dụng readyboost*

để bắt đầu sử dụng readyboost, đầu tiên, bạn tiến hành gắn flash usb vào cổng usb của máy tính. tiếp theo, chọn speed up my system từ cửa sổ autoplay vừa hiện ra. tiếp theo, chọn thẻ readyboost từ cửa sổ properties, tiếp tục đánh dấu chọn vào mục use this device, kéo con trượt hoặc nhập dung lượng muốn sử dụng làm bộ nhớ ram trong mục space to reserve for system speed (tối thiểu là 256 mb và tối đa là 4 gb). sau cùng, bấm ok để hoàn tất.

----------


## nhoc

> em nghe nói dùng usb làm ram gắn ngoài được.như thế liệu máy tính có mạnh hơn nhiều không vậy.cách dùng thế nào.thank.


cái này mình đã tham khảo ở 1 số bài viết về việc dùng usb như 1 thanh ram, nhưng hầu hết các bạn nói là tốc độ ko đc cải thiện cho lắm, và làm thê s này sẽ ảnh hưởng tới usb đó.

còn nếu bạn vẫn muốn dùng thì đây là bài viết mình thấy hay nhất về dùng usb làm ram


*eboostr pro 3.0.1 build 498
*
​ _eboostr™ là 1 giải pháp thay thế cho readyboost của vista và công nghệ superfetch bây giờ đã xuất hiện trên windows xp.

chương trình tăng tốc pc của bạn và nâng cao tốc độ đáp ứng của ứng dụng bằng cách sử dụng bộ nhớ flash và ram dư thừa như 1 lớp phụ của cache tăng tốc hiệu suất cho pc của bạn. hãy sử dụng 4 thiết bị flash rẻ để tăng tốc cho hệ thống của bạn. hãy thêm nhiều tốc độ cho pc của bạn mà không cần nâng cấp phần cứng!

eboostr 3.0.1 có đầy đủ những tính năng liên quan đến sự tương thích và độ ổn định của eboostr 3. phiên bản nâng cấp bao gồm nhiều sửa đổi tập trung vào: cài đặt nân cấp, quá trình sửa chữa tự động và sự tương thích với những gói phần mềm khác. chương trình update eboostr 3.0.1 này được khuyến khích cao tới tất cả người dùng eboostr.

tính năng chính:

- tăng tốc và làm việc nhanh hơn -
eboostr giúp windows chạy nhanh hơn, giảm thiểu thời gian cần thiết để tăng tốc máy tính.

- khởi động những ứng dụng ưa thích của bạn nhanh hơn -
bạn sử dụng 1 ứng dụng nào đó càng thường xuyên thì chương trình sẽ thực thi càng nhanh hơn. eboostr tổng hợp những phân tích trên những ứng dụng bạn sử dụng và tần suất sử dụng, tối ưu hóa hiệu suất của chúng bằng cách lưu trước file và dữ liệu của chúng vào bộ nhớ đệm và cho phép tốc độ truy xuất nhanh hơn cũng như giảm thời gian chờ.

- không cần nâng cấp phần cứng -
không cần phải tháo rời pc của bạn để nâng cấp hiệu suất của nó. eboostr đem đến cho pc của bạn 1 sự tăng tốc hiệu suất đáng kể mà không cần nâng cấp phần cứng 1 cách tốn kém. chỉ cần cắm 1 hoặc nhiều thiết bị lưu trữ flash, cài đặt eboostr và nói "yes" để tăng tốc máy tính của bạn.

- sử dụng ram có sẵn hiệu quả hơn -
eboostr có những tính năng của giải pháp giống như superfetch và tận dụng ram dư thừa để lưu trữ những file và dữ liệu được truy xuất thường xuyên. mỗi khi bạn khởi động chương trình ưa thích, nó sẽ tải nhanh hơn nhiều bởi vì dữ liệu đã được tải trước trong ram. nếu máy tính của bạn có hơn 1gb bộ nhớ, bạn sẽ thấy 1 sự nâng cao đáng kể về tốc độ và sự phản hồi.

- hỗ trợ laptop nhiều hơn -
tăng tốc laptop của bạn nhiều hơn! nâng cấp 1 laptop rất khó khăn và tốn kém, nhưng sẽ không vấn đề gì vơi eboostr. ổ cứng của máy tính xách tay chạy chậm hơn so với máy tính để bàn, vì vậy máy tính xách tay sẽ được hỗ trợ nhiều hơn từ việc sử dụng bộ nhớ flash với eboostr và giảm những hoạt động của ổ cứng.

- tiết kiệm pin -
làm việc lâu hơn với 1 cục pin. truy xuất ổ cứng ít hơn sẽ dẫn đến việc sử dụng điện giảm đi cũng như giúp tăng thời lượng pin. làm việc nhanh hơn và lâu hơn cùng laptop dùng windows xp của bạn với eboostr.

những điểm nổi bật:

* readyboost và superfetch của vista được hỗ trợ trên pc dùng windows xp của bạn;
* lưu những ứng dụng và file được sử dụng thường xuyên vào bộ nhớ cache 1 cách thông minh cho hiệu suất cao nhất.;
* hỗ trợ cả những thiết bị lưu trữ rời như usb hoặc (thẻ nhớ cf, sd/sdhc, mmc, xd,...) cũng như ổ cứng ngoài;
* cho phép cả 4 thiết bị sử dụng đồng thời như bộ nhớ cache thông minh;
* kích thước file cache lên tới 4gb trên mỗi thiết bị (định dạng ntfs ko giới hạn kích thước)
* tương thích với tất cả những thiết bị đã được cải tiến cho readyboost_

*download:*
trích:
http://www.mediafire.com/?y2zm4n2ogmd

http://rapidshare.com/files/244497731/eboost.zip

thân chào

----------


## 36hoangcau

> em nghe nói dùng usb làm ram gắn ngoài được.như thế liệu máy tính có mạnh hơn nhiều không vậy.cách dùng thế nào.thank.


bạn nên hiểu là quá trình sản xuất usb và ram là 2 công nghệ hoàn toàn khác nhau. 
- cấu tạo vật lý khác nhau
- cách truy xuất dữ liệu khác nhau. ram là bộ nhớ truy xuất ngẫu nhiên trong khi đó usb là truy xuất tuần tự vì vậy tốc độ truy xuất(dữ liệu) vào ram lơn hơn rất nhiều so với usb. 
- hơn nữa quá trình hoạt động của các chương trình trong máy tính diễn ra rất nhanh và liên tục. vì vậy usb phải làm việc nhiều hơn, giảm tuổi thọ usb chưa nói gì đến ảnh hưởng vật lý do xung điện nữa. 
cuối cùng tốt nhất là ko nên. nếu mà tốt thì dùng usb làm ram đã phổ biến rồi vì usb có giả thành rẻ hơn ram rất nhiều mà!
-

----------


## Meoluoingungay

cái này thì cứ cắm vào cho win báo là thêm ram thôi chứ lấy dữ liệu từ ram đó (usb) ra thì còn chậm hơn cả lấy từ ram ảo

----------

